# tv or youtube advertized tools and or jigs?



## catfishcarpenter (Jul 18, 2011)

wondering if anybody ever buys some of those jigs or tool type jigs you see sold on the net or advertized on the youtube? i've seen alot of diffrent things such as the kreg jigs, crown jigs, miter jigs, orbital driver tihng that goes on the drill, who knows what else. My question woudl be does anybody every buy and use any of this stuff and is it helpful or benificitual sp, to anybody's arsenal. Most of it looks like you would get laughed right off a job site. oh and stuff like that dual saw th ing on tv, im sure it's all junk, just wondering feel free to speak about, thatnks


----------

